# Competition Plates



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

Starting to put together my home gym, and i'm wanting to buy competition style plates.

Of course it would be great to get an Eleiko Set but that's not going to happen, wondering if anyone has any alternative?

I know Strength Shop as some, but someone did say the paint has started coming off, even on the unused ones.

I could just get normal cast iron plates, but I compete with competition plates so I want to train with them.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Keep checking eBay, I've seen them before but can't get them delivered to Northern Ireland


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought the full set of these bumper plates for around £280. You can still get the set minus the 5kg pair here...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181694299355

Not exactly competition plates but excellent value.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Cheers guys, I might go with a mix of bumper and steel plates after doing some research.


----------

